# Hah!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So which is it?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cute! I put it on my Farm's Facebook page!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love it I need a t-shirt that says that.........


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Ha ha, too funny!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice one, i like it


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

hennypenny68 said:


> I love it I need a t-shirt that says that.........


I'm sure they make one.


----------

